# Anyone UK tried Suboxone/Naloxone/Naltrexone?



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I'll keep this short, I have read as so many have many stories on these, Suboxone seems very fast acting and like i'd know in just a couple of weeks if it was working. Least from the stories i've read. ( Ihave read the 3 trails too and understand what this medication is for)

Reason I am asking this for the UK, is because I am not asking for results, I am wondering if you got prescribed it?

I mentioned this to my GP and he nearly fell of his chair, even when I started the sentence with Suboxone it was like I said...okay i'll keep this PC, think of something outlandish. Yet America they give this stuff out fine.

ANYONE out there who got the GP or some 'specialist' who said okay, here you go? I doubt it but I will ask before I probably have to resort to finding some way myself, just the wonder is too deep now. Today I came across another story while looking up a totally different subject on a forum.

*expecting this thread to be like tumble weed*

EDIT: Had time to think, the NHS are never going to have given this out, change of approach.. is there any alternatives or something? I don't fancy the 'pharmacies' that require BitCoin.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Anyone here acquired naltrexone on the NHS for alcohol dependence?

What about reliable sources online? I know one site that looks quite legit, but it isn't cheap. It's about 30 quid for 30 tablets (50mg).

There is a clinic that I know in London that offers naltrexone therapy for addictions again but it's one option. As you would expect, it is very expensive.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I've been reading about Clinic's and they need blood tests or evidence it seems.

50mg? what we talking Suboxone highest dose is 8mg. It's the one I really wanna try.

PS, where is everyone *tumble weed*


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I was just talking about naltrexone...not suboxone!

*awaits more replies*


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi ck1 did you tried Suboxone/Naloxone/Naltrexone?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

no, not possible from any P docs in the UK, least all the ones i've asked, most are very shocked by the suggestion.

Got prescribed Vyvanse (i think, got the script coming tuesday, least it sounded like Lisdexamfetamine and i know it's an ADHD medication).

So my combination is Mirtazapine (6 weeks in) with Vyanse, (Olanzapine when needed)


----------

